# Replacing Speakers in 04 Frontier CC



## BottleOfJack (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm looking to replace my door speakers in my 04 Frontier CC. How do you take off the panels? More importantly, should I be worried about messing up the automatic windows/locks?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

BottleOfJack said:


> I'm looking to replace my door speakers in my 04 Frontier CC. How do you take off the panels? More importantly, should I be worried about messing up the automatic windows/locks?


There's some info on removing the door panels in my '04 service manual.

I can email you the pages if you like.


----------

